# fantastic quote



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

i called keith michaels today that i have been hearing alot about. i wasnt dissapointed in the slightest. i spoke to jeremy , what a top man and he sorted out a quote i never thought was possible. such a lovely bloke to. i dread calling insurance companies but this was a pleasure and hassle free. many thanks jeremy.

got quoted £1050 full comp on my 684 bhp gtr at 28 years old. i am still shocked.

call them, you wont be dissapointed


----------



## r34gtradam (Apr 28, 2009)

*r34gtr insurance*

hi mate whoz this guy i need insurance on a r34 gtr im 23 with 4year ncb. do you no any1 who can get me a good deal


----------



## sn:afu (Feb 18, 2009)

r34gtradam said:


> hi mate whoz this guy i need insurance on a r34 gtr im 23 with 4year ncb. do you no any1 who can get me a good deal





> *called keith michaels today that i have been hearing alot about. i wasnt dissapointed in the slightest. i spoke to jeremy *, what a top man and he sorted out a quote i never thought was possible. such a lovely bloke to. i dread calling insurance companies but this was a pleasure and hassle free. many thanks jeremy.
> 
> got quoted £1050 full comp on my 684 bhp gtr at 28 years old. i am still shocked.
> 
> call them, you wont be dissapointed


Does that answer your question?

Wouldn't expect a quote under 2K though unless you live in the middle of nowhere or have experience of owning a GTR......


----------



## r34gtradam (Apr 28, 2009)

*insurance*

do you have the guys no


----------

